# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Где лучше жить?

## iskra

Создаю тему, чтобы посмотреть со стороны на свои мысли и намерения. потому буду очень благодарна за любые коментарии даже критику.
дело в том. что  некоторое время назад у меня поя вилось ощущение. что я живу не так как хотела бы как то неправильно. и неправильность заключается в том, что я и моя семья  слишком привязаны к городу. Мы ничего не умеем делать для того, чтобы обеспечить себе самим пропитание, кроме пресловутых зар плат и пособий, мы  ВСЁ берём в магазине и ДЕТИ никогда не видели как например корова даёт молоко, сын, кстати часто спрашивает меня как делают масло и т. д. Летом, не имея дачи мы вынуждены дышать асфальтом и бензином, а трава только на газоне. вообщем меня потянуло к земле. А надо сказать, что и я и муж  коренные сельские дети. Так получилось, что в советское время наши родители (сами тоже сельские)  втолмили нам в голову, что сельская жизнь это ОЧЕНЬ ПЛОХО, БЕДНО и ТЯЖЕЛО. ЧТО ГОРОД И ТОЛЬКО ГОРОД - мечта каждого нормального человека. 
Теперь мы иеем зку хрущовку в Калуге и хотим переехать жить в какой нибудь районный городок купив вместо квартиры дом с участком. Состав нашей семьи таков: я и муж (37 и 35) сын (11,5) дочка (1,5) и свекровь (70) 
Вопрос в том насколько нормальны наши планы? Не сделаем ли мы глупость?
Я сама и муж по характеру спокойные люди. В молодости мы конечно своё погуляли, теперь главное - это семья, дети. Так что вроде сельская жизнь с её однообразием нам подходит. бабушка -  свекровь тоже хочет поближе к земле, чтоб покопаться на грядках можно было. Дочка маленькая и для неё свой дворик и возможность дышать свежим воздухом это плюс. Вот с сыном у меня вопросов много. Сам сын  вроде непротив, особенно его подкупает возможность завеси большую собаку, но у него такой возраст, что надо контактировать со сверстниками и он боится что у него там не найдётся друзей. Здесь есть можно сказать 2 друга, которых он ценит. ещё беспокоит вопрос, что делать когда сын вырасте. А ведь это будет оч коро. С одной стороны ему и сей час в нашеё маленькой трёшке места мало так как комнаты смежные, с другой стороны как его отпу скать из районного городка в самостоятельную жизнь совсем одного..... (Когда то я уехала отродителей, но сына жалко отпускать) Ещё мне думается, что живя в городе сын толком не научиться даже гвозди забивать.
Если ничего не менять и остатьтся в Калуге, то я выйду на работу после декрета, дочка в садик, бабушка наша одиночество плохо переносит и ей без нас будет сукчно одной дома целый день. Сын подрастёт ещё немного начнётся переходный возрасти я боюсь за него. Работа моя отнимает 8-9 часов в день, а зар плата небольшая совсем.
Если переехатьв село, то работать мы с мужем будем только на себя. Или небольшой бизнес заведём, или через интернет. Да и небольшой но стабильный доход у нас есть около20 тыс
вообщем и хочется и колется. Как оно правильней7
Да кстати оплата ЖКХ в городе очень уж болшая и это ещё одно "за" переезд в село.

----------


## Ёжик

У нас есть родственники в деревне, фермеры. Я очень завидую их детям и внукам, но только в одном - они там все так устроили, что все деревенские дети около их дома, так что общения детского там предостаточно. Причем именно такого, как было в моем детстве - самостоятельного. Свобода и безопасность полная. 3-х летка свободно катается на велике по деревне. Все! Внука родители привозят туда только на каникулы, остальное время они в Москве. В городе больше возможностей для развития, имхо. Сама с удовольствием ездила бы в деревню-дачу сезонно, так сказать, но жить там не готова. 
Ну как-то так, если коротко.

----------


## Polixenia

Желание жить поближе к земле понятно. Не понятно, зачем для этого уезжать из города? Можно же купить, например, домик в той же Швейцарской деревне. Вот вам и природа, и хозяйство... А также все блага цивилизации практически под рукой. 

Но если есть желание ехать принципиально именно в деревню, подальше от областного центра, то я бы обязательно выбирала место, где есть хорошее медобслуживание и хорошие школы. Сейчас в районах идет тенденция к закрытию небольших школ. Детки ездят в соседние села, это не всегда ближний свет. 

А вообще живется всегда лучше там, где нас нет, это факт :Smile:  А еще туризм всегда отличается от эмиграции. У меня есть подруга, которая год прожила в деревне. Поехала туда вслед за мужем. Работала учительницей в сельской школе. Через год они с мужем вернулись в Калугу и сказали, что обратно туда жить не поедут.

----------


## yakudza

Согласна с Polixenia.  Огород и свой дом можно завести и на Малинниках.
Так что либо городская окраина, либо недалекое от города село с хорошей инфраструктурой. И 2 машины на семью.
А "возвращение к истокам, к земле, в глубинку" - хорошо только на словах. До этого надо долго зреть.

----------


## kiara

Как оно правильнее - можете знать только Вы, ибо все, тут высказывающиеся, напишут как оно правильнее лично для них. И все  доводы будут актуальны по большому счету, лишь для того, кто их написал, так сказать - у кого чего болит).
Мы много времени живем за городом в самой глуши, 40 км от Калуги, сейчас в силу некоторых обстоятельств - не много (чему очень не рады), но раньше с апреля и по октябрь мы все время жили за городом, в малообитаемой деревне без всякой цивилизации и были просто счастливы!
Хотели бы мы там жить все время - да, очень!!! Но в силу того, что там нет ни единого намека на инфраструктуру, стоить это житье-бытье будет на начальном этапе не один мильончик...
По сему, мы ищем землю для ПМЖ в радиусе 20 км. Готовы продать свою большую квартиру и жить в меньшей, пока там все устроится.
Самый сложный вопрос - это старший сын, тут я Вас понимаю - ему ж пока не светит авто) поэтому либо ждать нас, либо добираться самому общ.транспортом, либо оставаться ночевать в городе (но это хорошо, что у нас есть где, а если - нет....) Вопрос с друзьями - так запросто уже не забежать, вопрос с родственниками - тот же...Вообщем-то, это мелочи, но их набирается много. Для нас мед.обслуживание - чепуха, а ради достойного образования можно возить детей куда угодно, хотя - с начальной школой мы справимся и сами дома.
Вот куда бы рванули - так это в Тарусу, но там и без нас хватает желающих)))))
Хорошо сейчас развивается Медынский район, приглядитесь к нему.
А вот создать иллюзию жизни на природе в дыре типа "N-кой деревни" - я бы не хотела, тот же колхоз, только хуже) Тем более на городской окраине...У нас все окраины - прости Господи, одни заводы и грязь от них.
Я так понимаю, что мы с Вами примерно в одном и том же диапазоне раздумий находимся))) Мы - из "дозревших" уже))) 
Если бы не бизнес, мы  давно бы примкнули к окончательно вызревшим) Для нашей семьи - городских возможностей развития мы хапнули с переизбытком...

----------


## iskra

Да нет же девочки я про глухую деревню даже и не думала. Мы планирвали районный центр или посёлок с развитой инфраструктурой. скажем Мосальск, кондрово.   На покупку дачи нет денег.
И это не возвращениек корням (хотя в этом тоже что то есть) это именно попытка понять как в перспективе и на данный момент лучше. Думается вот вырастет сын через 5 годиков или 6 и что.... впятером в хрущовке штаны (планировка) Хорошо ли так то.

----------


## Алина

плохо, а еще плохо, когда на ближайшие многие километры ни одного трезвого лица мужского пола не проглядывается. и когда  сверсники ненавидят ребенка за то, что он городской и никогда не станет для них своим. мы тоже думали продать квартиру и махнуть в деревню. мне так очень нравится юхновский район. муж меня привез и начал обзорную экскурсию по окресностям, благо его однокурсники и там есть. и я поняла, что травка, картошечка, яички свои - это замечательно, но вот вставать в 4 утра, чтобы подоить корову, растить поросенка, чтобы через полгода его зарубить, так же поступать и с экологически чистыми кроликами и петухами я не смогу. общение на все деревню - пожилые бабушки и те же пьяные пастухи. конечно,каждому свое, но деревня - это далеко не романтика, а, как говорила моя бабушка, тяжкий труд. да и потом, разве у нас глушь найдешь? глушь - это когда 3 суток на поезде, а потом 30 км на лошади, потому что на машине не проедешь. Короче, не торопитесь, iskra, от Калуги до Москву проще доехать, чем от Мосальска, а там, глядишь, он себе с хорошим образованием и работу нормальную найдет, и на квартиру заработает

----------


## Polixenia

*Алина*, +1!

Единственное, с чем не вполне согласилась бы - так это, чтобы в глушь попасть, надо трое суток ехать. Совсем не обязательно! Я по работе почти всю Калужскую область объездила. Есть деревни, всего в нескольких километрах от Калуги, но зимой туда добраться можно разве что на вездеходе. 

Чтобы понять, что такое настоящая деревня, надо там побывать зимой, когда там никого нет, кроме пары-тройки старожилов, когда хлеб можно купить раз в неделю в автолавке, до которой еще добраться надо. 

*iskra*, Кондрово - неплохой, в общем-то, вариант, Калуга под боком, дорога нормальная. Кстати, еще есть село Льва Толстого, тоже симпатичное, во Дворцах дома продаются.

----------


## Алина

спасибо, Polixenia, за поддержку. а то я полночи не спала, все волновалась, может зря я так резко? конечно, iskra, вам решать, но ведь иногда наш выбор может в корне изменить всю жизнь наших малышей, а будут ли они нам за это благодарны?

----------


## kazangi

вот читала, читала... все-таки не могу не пройти мимо этой темы. Я выросла в военном городке под Юхновом. Что сказать... 10 домов, окруженных забором, все блага, для детей просто тепличные условия - детские сады, школа, музыкалка, кружки - все имеется и все на высоком уровне, т.к. во-первых, все друг друга знают и преподавателям нельзя упасть в грязь лицом, а во-вторых, времени свободного больше чем в большом городе (до работы дойти 5 минут) и можно вкладывать всю душу в детей, в-третьих, другой работы просто тупо может не быть... Гулять опять же детям лучше и проще не в городе. Работа в районном центре - это главное, если нет работы вообще хоть какой-то привлекательной, люди бегут из этого места и уровень жизни падает, даже если лично вы благополучно устроены. Я вот сейчас часто думаю, могла бы я вернуться обратно... в Юхнов - может быть, НО! сохранив прописку в Калуге, потому как это большое преимущество, в городок за забор - ни за что!В Юхнове никакое медобслуживание, просто никакое, и попасть в Калугу, имея прописку в Юхнове очень не просто. Медынь - очень сейчас развивается, из Дзержинского р-на я бы выбрала Товарково или Кондрово. Товарково симпатичнее, но в Кондрово - и паспорт выдают и вообще все "администрации" там, придется ездить при необходимости. Киров - хороший город, но далекоооо. Износки - медвежий угол... Хорошо жить в таком месте, из которого легко добраться до города, приехать и уехать одним днем, не выжидая часы до автобуса или поезда. Тогда можно и жить как нравится и не терять благ города. Все-таки в Калуге больше возможностей подготовиться в вуз и учиться, и потом работать. В перспективе я себе свою жизнь так и представляю, дети дорастут до окончания школы, останутся жить в городе, а мы переедем в более тихое место.

----------


## Ёжик

> В перспективе я себе свою жизнь так и представляю, дети дорастут до окончания школы, останутся жить в городе, а мы переедем в более тихое место.


Во-о-от! И я так мечтаю или планирую))) внуков на лето к себе забирать!

----------


## iskra

Дык вот для меня ещё вопрос 6 а так ли уж правильно  "зомбировать" детей что город - это жизнь. А вот жизнь без спешки. супермаркетов, менджеров, ВУЗов ит. д. - это очень скверно. Не слишком ли мы все зависим от такогостериотипного мышления. 
Не ругайтесь я ведь и сама такая и своих желаний боюсьи за город держусь. Но вот почему такая зависимость у людей возникла, что без города и жизнь нев кайф. Особенно жители мегаполисов убеждены, что за МКАД одни медведи живут. 
А дети ? сами ли выбирают себе дорогу или надёжней когда родители соломки постелят, на свой только взгляд. Для меня все эти вопросы из одной оперы.

----------


## kazangi

город - городу рознь. Есть города и без спешки. А вот насчет супермаркетов, вузов и т.п. - я сейчас, живя в городе, могу себе позволить ВЫБРАТЬ, что мне есть - одного хлеба 100 видов, не понравился в одном магазине, иду в другой,захочу - испеку, и ценовой разброс тоже на любой кошелек. А вот моя мама, в деревне, что привезли - то и берет, и привозят не каждый день, а пару раз в неделю, в свежести привезенного большие сомнения - прям лотерея порой. И выбора нет. Растить свое - ну есть огород, несколько куриц, это максимум на что хватает физических сил, чтобы и собственное и не в ущерб здоровью. А по соседству живет семья фермеров, от зари до зари пашут, 5ро детей... Все дети воют воем от такой жизни - 2 коровы, 2 лошади, поросята, пчелы, птицы... хотя и природа и общение с животными и все супер-экологичное, но почему-то не радует это их. Старшие учатся в вузах, старательно готовились к поступлению, лишь бы попасть в вуз и "сбежать" от хозяйства. Поступали не по склонностям и желанию, а лишь бы куда, только подальше от дома - разве это хорошо?
Вообще, имхо, к городу надо относиться потребительски - пользоваться его возможностями и преимуществами, но не делать из городской жизни культ. Но и не обольщаться насчет сельской жизни - порой купить в магазине дешевле и проще, чем вырастить.

----------


## Ёжик

Это не стериотипное мышление все же. Это факты. Вот именно "город" дает возможность в зрелом возрасте выбрать ту самую дорогу ребенку, имхо .Те же музеи, театры. Хотя, честно говоря, меня и наши калужские театры не очень радуют))) Ну, конечно, когда деть не знает, как растет картошка и откуда берется молоко - это другая крайность))) А "деревня" все таки сужает несколько горизонты...ну мне так кажется.
Хотя, должна признаться, что сами с мужем при малейшей возможности сбежали бы на ГОА)))) А может бы и не сбежали, а думается так, потому что знается, что возможности в билжайшее время не предвидется)))

----------


## kiara

Мне кажется, сравнение как оно было во времена 50-30-летней давности и сейчас - не актуально.
Возможно, тем кто всю жизнь живет в деревне - это явно не роскошь, да - тяжкий труд. И хозяйство и ограничения в выборе и проч...
Но речь идет не о людях преклонного возраста, а о молодых людях. 
Мы, живя за городом, местным магазином не пользуемся никогда-нет нужды просто. Все, что нужно покупаем в городе. Бегать в магазин каждый день за "пол-черного" -это уже не вариант, проще купить сразу и не париться. Есть и инет-доставка.  А яйца-молоко всегда есть у  кого купить в деревне, то же и с огородом.
В Медыне вообще сеть Утконос работает - все, что хочешь привезут под дверь в тот же день)
Мне думается, насчет "сбежать" - это формируется семьей, а не местом жительства. У нас в деревне живет семья священика, у старших детей уже свои семьи, и вот они никогда не хотели сбежать, но при этом - они не дремучие, а очень интересно живущие люди. Старшие работают в Тульской области, а живут там в деревне. Регулярно посещают и музеи и спектакли, особенно привозные - недавно я была на спектакле театра Безрукова - смотрю и они сидят.
А вот еще пример, с другой так сказать, стороны....про возможности. В городе театры, музеи, концерты, библиотеки, выставки и проч...а как ЧАСТО люди всем этим пользуются? Я уже перестала звонить знакомым-друзьям, потому что бессмысленно куда-то приглашать, все тааак заняты, а спрашивается - чем? Дома сидят, в телик пялятся!
Во дворе у нас маленькая кампания деток плюс-минус одного возраста - детям даже Краеведческий музей еще не показали, я уж не говорю про зоопарк (зато глядя на детей можно изучать обновление ассортимента магазина борн)...А что в Калуге есть театр кукол - они даже и не знают (родители в смысле)...
Так что решающее значение имеет не место жительство, а семейный уклад.
Богато духовно и финансово стабильно можно жить везде - и в городе и в деревне, все зависит от людей и их готовности что-то делать для этого или не делать.
Iskra , зомбировать не есть хорошо всегда...Ребенок может и должен иметь право выбирать! Наша задача - дать возможность выбора детям - показать как и где можно жить, выбирают - пусть сами.
Нашему старшему сыну (14 л) нравится жить за городом, он частенько говорит о том, что после обучения и получения профессии (он думает стать врачом) не плохо бы устроиться где-то в тихом месте, работать на селе и жить там с семьей).
Кстати - ни у кого в нашей семье нет опыта жизни в деревне, в семье мужа последние, кто жил не в городе, были его прабабушки и прадедушки, у меня - даже и не вспомню...Мы первые, кто решил уехать из города...

----------


## kazangi

Оксан, пусть учится на врача и едет в сельскую местность - его будут чуть ли не боготворить! а то бывают случаи, когда в районной больнице лор по совместительству гинеколог(( Согласна насчет семьи и что ребенок может выбирать.  А наше дело показать варианты.

----------


## Ёжик

Это здорово, когда есть возможность выехать из пригорода в цивилизацию, так сказать)))) У меня бы такого выбора не было. Мы пару месяцев как переехали в центр, до этого жили в Калуге, но в редкостной глухомани((( Я там с ума сходила именно потому, что с детем никуда сама не добирешься, гулять негде и не с кем. Чтобы попасть в тот же театр кукол, надо кого-то напрячь, чтобы билеты хотя купили. Вечером из дома выйти страшно было. А теперь я балдею просто))) От людей рядом, от возможностей отвести ре в любой клуб (а как мы на танцы добирались в час пик - отдельная песня была) Из-за удаленности от центра мы бросили УШУ, дорога занимала кучу времени. Возможно как раз, что в маленьких населенных пунктах все под рукой, но тот ли там уровень, какой дается в городе? 
Мои родственники, кстати, троим дочкам дали высшее образование, сами девочонки поступили в ВУЗы из малюсенькой сельской школы (в 11-м классе 2 человека было))) НО ни одна не вернулась на ПМЖ в деревню, только на выходные-каникулы приезжают.
А ввобще, действительно, от склада характера зависит. Я бы просто не смогла бы жить в маленьком городишке. Ну и детям придется с этим смириться)))

----------


## kazangi

> Возможно как раз, что в маленьких населенных пунктах все под рукой, но тот ли там уровень, какой дается в городе?


уровень порой даже выше, я уже писала причины. Все талантливейшие учителя и воспитатели, "заслуженные" и "народные", зачастую из глухомани.

----------


## Ёжик

Серьезно? А я думала, что все в Москве уже давно))) По крайней мере врачи все уже там)))

----------


## kiara

Ну вот хоть Ломоносова взять)))) 
Или нашего Циолковского - ведь какие революционные мысли в голову пришли!
Не место определяет человека, а человек-место)
Ёжик - а наша Калуга не маленький городишко?))))

----------


## kazangi

да что там Ломоносов, хоть взять конкурс "Учитель года" всероссийский, победители из таких деревень глухих бывают, на карте не найдешь))

----------


## kiara

Да-да, и я часто и много думала об этом, глядя на своих студентов...Вот ребята с города - их видно, вот ребята с деревни - их тоже видно очень хорошо...Первые - какие-то слишком "искушенные" все-то им ясно и понятно (аха, если бы так на самом деле было), все-то не ново и старо как мир, это не "катит", то не "цепляет", не надо их "лечить" *слова взяты у первоисточника))))*. Так им кажется.
А вот ребята с деревни - они другие, они такие живые, они впитывают, они хотят, глаза горят - они настоящие! Они мечтают, они открыто думают, они не боятся, что их мысли и идеи не новы или "отстой". И они добиваются очень многого, они показывают хорошие результаты. И зачастую, они намного более эрудированны, чем  те, у которых так много возможностей! Они не суетливы и основательны, спокойно и сосредоточенно работают..

----------


## Ёжик

Маленький))) Но тут речь о городишках еще меньше ведь))) Есть моменты, которые меня напрягают, конечно))))
А по поводу Циолковского и иже с ним, все-таки думается мне, что другие времена настают. Реактивнее жизнь. 



> А вот ребята с деревни - они другие, они такие живые, они впитывают, они хотят, глаза горят - они настоящие! Они мечтают, они открыто думают, они не бояться, что их мысли и идеи не новы или "отстой". И они добиваются очень много, они показывают хорошие результаты. И зачастую, они намного более эрудированны, чем  те, у которых так много возможностей! Они не суетливы и основательны, спокойно и сосредоточенно работают..


 Серьезно? Ни фига себе какие у нас деревни пошли))) А не получается ли, что "ребята с города" просто опережают "ребят с деревни"? И последние через год другой городской жизни станут такими, какими были городские. А городские в это время уже перерастут стандартный юношеский максимализм? Мне кажется, это не с  местом развития связано, а со скоростью что ли....

----------


## Ёжик

> да что там Ломоносов, хоть взять конкурс "Учитель года" всероссийский, победители из таких деревень глухих бывают, на карте не найдешь))


А мне кажется, что это не благодаря, а вопреки.

----------


## kiara

Ёжик, да - серьезно.
Нет - это отнюдь не опережение, ибо я на юридическом факультете преподаю, там для всех знания новы, там нет общеизвестных истин (ну пяток общих предметов на 1-м курсе). И городские не только не перерастают, они вообще даже не растут. 
Это не опережение, это простая лень. И это следствие мира возможностей, в котором этим детям не дали ни компаса, ни карты их семьи....Это как раз побочный продукт цивилизации - такая юношеская усталость от жизни, гипер-искушенность.
Мне, как матери, не хочется, чтобы у моих детей было что-то подобное.
Детям нужен выбор, но еще их нужно обучить ориентироваться в этом богатстве.

----------


## Polixenia

> Особенно жители мегаполисов убеждены, что за МКАД одни медведи живут.


*iskra*, я думаю, это тоже стереотип и не более того. Ибо каждый третий житель мегаполиса в прошлом - обитатель "замкадья". 

Моя старшая сестра с мужем, которые больше 20-ти лет благополучно живут в столице, недавно тоже озаботились покупкой дома...эээ... не совсем в деревне, правда. То есть дом, конечно, должен быть отдельный, но под боком непременно должна быть вся инфраструктура: дороги, магазины, школы, библиотеки, больницы и т.д. И, кстати, они специально ездят по разным населенным пунктам, в том числе, и деревням, именно зимой. Потому что, как я уже говорила, по-настоящему: живая она или нет - деревню видно только зимой. 

Обратите внимание на Козельск. Очень славный городок. После того, как стал городом воинской славы, вообще не город, а картинка. Когда моя старшая дочь увидела, какой там парк, она сразу спросила нас: а почему в Калуге такого нет? это ж областной центр!

Еще очень нравится Малоярославец. Там дивные места. И люди хорошие. 

А в Медынском районе есть славная деревня Романово. Там неподалеку были владения бывшего московского мэра, он хорошо туда вложился. Одна школа чего стоит! Я была на ее открытии и потом пару раз приезжала по работе. Калужские школы по сравнению с романовской нервно курят.

----------


## Ёжик

Действительно, это во многом дело семьи, родителей.
 Но вот в городе-то все равно возможностей больше, и у нас в Калуге тоже много чего нет. Мне, например, хотелось бы бассейн для грудничков))) а как я искала полгода назад книги про Петсона, от меня продавцы наших книжных шарахались))) Теперь смотрю в 21 веке в книжном появились. Я заказывала через инет, но как-то доставка стала выходить очень дорого. Спасибо Озону))) проблема с книгами решена и пр.
 Среда накладывает всё же  отпечаток. Конечно, провинция провинции рознь. Но вот те же мои родственники, самые продвинутые у себя в деревне, фермеры, работяги. У них там рядом эко-поселение какое-то, так вот над этими поселенцами смеются люди, мягко говоря. Вот ржут (иначе не скажу), что они "гречку сырую едят", детьми обвешанные ходят (вот-то мы к ним летом со слингом приедем)))) Про остальных я молчу вообще. Не хотелось бы мне, чтобы мои дети такими зашоренными выросли ну или среди таких исключительно общались.
 Другое время, активными, гибкими надо быть нашим детям. И современные подроски в другом времени родились и жувут, нежели сегодняшним малышам предстоит. 
Деревня сейчас хороша тем, кому и во взрослом возрасте деревни хватит. А мне как-то своим детям хочется другого дать. Возьмут или нет - уже другой вопрос. Но давать буду.

----------


## Polixenia

> Это здорово, когда есть возможность выехать из пригорода в цивилизацию, так сказать)))) У меня бы такого выбора не было. Мы пару месяцев как переехали в центр, до этого жили в Калуге, но в редкостной глухомани((( Я там с ума сходила именно потому, что с детем никуда сама не добирешься, гулять негде и не с кем. Чтобы попасть в тот же театр кукол, надо кого-то напрячь, чтобы билеты хотя купили. Вечером из дома выйти страшно было. А теперь я балдею просто))) От людей рядом, от возможностей отвести ре в любой клуб (а как мы на танцы добирались в час пик - отдельная песня была) Из-за удаленности от центра мы бросили УШУ, дорога занимала кучу времени. Возможно как раз, что в маленьких населенных пунктах все под рукой, но тот ли там уровень, какой дается в городе? 
> Мои родственники, кстати, троим дочкам дали высшее образование, сами девочонки поступили в ВУЗы из малюсенькой сельской школы (в 11-м классе 2 человека было))) НО ни одна не вернулась на ПМЖ в деревню, только на выходные-каникулы приезжают.


*Ежик*, как я вас понимаю! Сама полжизни прожила в Аненках, куда после 9 вечера реально добраться разве что на такси. И тоже прусь от того, что сейчас могу фактически куда угодно дойти пешком. И в то же время все шумные улицы от нас в стороне. Прямо напротив нашего дома - маленькие домики, садики, у по утрам петухи орут. И река в окна смотрит. Красота, одним словом. А цивилизация - вот она, только в горку подняться. А спускаешься - и нет ее. В общем, идеально место по мне :Smile: 

У меня тоже был период, когда дюже хотелось в деревню, к корням... Потом однажды приехала в гости к деревенским родственникам, поделилась с ними своей мечтой, на что они мне ответили: "Ты что? да мы тут света белого не видим и мечтаем только об одном - чтобы наши дети хотя бы уехали отсюда". А потом около полутора лет почти каждую неделю ездила по калужским деревням, снимали программы. Да, есть вполне благополучные деревни, но их мало. Гораздо больше маленьких, заброшенных, от которых веет безнадежностью.

----------


## Polixenia

Мне очень понравился цикл статей журналистки Ярославы Таньковой о жизни в деревне из серии "Испытано на себе". В общем и целом, очень жизненно.

----------


## Амина

Девочки, Товарково рулит!)))) Но "но" много)) Во-первых, мед.обслуживание... Не сказать, чтобы совсем отстойное, но оставляет желать лучшего. Педиатры есть. Хирург. А медосмотры проходим в Кондрово. Для развития детей есть Центр эстетического воспитания, с 4 лет и муз.школа. Я, правда. этим вопросом еще не сильно озадачивалась, могу знать не все)  Детских садов мало, все дети не влезают))) Со школами тоже непонятки. Но ведь ансулинг и домашнее обучение, лечение народными средствами.... Но самое главное - земли нет! На территории поселка свободной земли нет и не обещают. Если только перекупать. Зато в окрестностях много свободных деревень) 5-10 км, уже настоящая деревня... ТОлько мы туда не хотим. Ибо настоящая деревня и настоящие деревенские дети - это только в кино здОрово и здоровО. Подавляющее большинство людей в деревнях пьет. Гонит и пьет. В школах преподают те, кто их закончил, и хорошо, если после школы они хоть какое-то ПТУ закончили. Я сейчас не о наших окрестных деревнях, а вообще... Подосткам интересно не интеллектуальное развитие и где б выпить и кого б... Высшее образование получают единицы... В общем, мы хотим, чтобы наши дети общались с такими детьми. Есть, конечно есть исключения... Но редко. Потому мы для себя выбрали коттеджный поселок в сосновом бору на краю поселка. Цены на землю почти как в пригороде. Все самое необходимое здесь есть, остальное - каждому по машине и в город. Поделать дела и приехать домой, в экодом в экоместе)

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Мы тоже планируем строиться пока предположительно в Яглово под Росвой, но параллельно рассматриваем и другие варианты. 
Амина, смотрела я этот экопоселок в интернете, круто там, но дома пипец какие дорогие. Там можно строиться самостоятельно, просто купив землю? И сколько она там стоит?

----------


## Амина

Что за экопоселок? Не знаю никаких экопоселков))) МЫ хотим в микрорайонах Звездный или Солнечный строиться. Они безыдейные)) Просто место хорошее)) А земля там в аренду с последующим выкупом дается. И дома там все сами строят. Сейчас продают в среднем 700 тыщ за 15 соток.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Понятно. Вот тут экопоселок http://www.dom-v-boru.ru/

----------


## Амина

А, не... Я ж про Товарково писала. У нас тут свой бор и там микрорайоны, так сказать, односемейного жилья)

----------


## Kusya

> Богато духовно и финансово стабильно можно жить везде - и в городе и в деревне, все зависит от людей и их готовности что-то делать для этого или не делать.
> ...Ребенок может и должен иметь право выбирать! Наша задача - дать возможность выбора детям - показать как и где можно жить, выбирают - пусть сами...


согласна с Киарой на все 100%.
мне кажется самое естественное проживание человека - на природе. мы конечно почти разучились это делать и трудным все кажется... недавно почитала про Зеппа Хольцера, очень интересный дяденька, у него участок 50 га и обрабатывают они его втроем, и чего только там у него не растет! так что на самом деле многие вещи намного легче, чем кажутся))
а по поводу мед. обслуживания, один мой знакомый доктор говорит так: если ребенок живет на свежем воздухе, ему не делают прививок и не кормят мясом, то и лечения ему не требуется, крепкий иммунитет справится сам. что в общем-то сам доктор с семьей и подтверждает на деле...
мы пока еще не переселились из города, но в ближайшее время собираемся, посмотрим как на практике у нас получится. желание ОГРОМНОЕ

----------


## Panda

немного не потеме, но всё же: не кормить ДЕТЕЙ мясом... спорный вопрос. формирование костной и мышечной массы происходит благодаря животным белкам. детя мясо необходимо. ИМХО

другой вопрос - какое мясо давать дебенку и как часто

----------


## Kusya

*Panda* Арнольд  Шварценнегер вегетарианец с рождения,  за свою жизнь не съел ни грамма мяса
извиняюсь, что не в тему..

----------


## mamaRita

Какая глубокая у вас дискуссия, девчонки, получается! Я серьезно, читаю - не нарадуюсь!

Из собственного опыта. Я как дитя военного выросла в тех самых небольших военных городках. И по поводу самых лучших учителей-специалистов из глубинки поспорила бы... Но это, конечно, везде по-разному и как повезет. 

Так вот последним был тот самый "город-картинка" Козельск, где училась со 2 по 11 класс. И детство было прекрасным, и люди выросли отличные (большинство), и добились многого, и в тех же калужских институтах если и выделялись на фоне "городских", то чаще в лучшую сторону. И бегали мы где хотели с утра до ночи, и ни мы ни наши родители ничего не боялись... Но так и в Калуге тогда так же было! (И не такой уж большой город, чтобы леса и "деревни" в нем не найти при желании)

Но только времена изменились. И ради той же "красоты" (нового спорткомплекса) вырубили наш любимый яблоневый сад перед нашей школой... И поставили все, что там поставили, впопыхах, и покрасили-отделали фасады также... Что уж и начало сыпаться все, и растаскиваться... 

Да и убийства-самоубийства-несчастные случаи уж больно там стали нередки за последние годы (простите, это в том числе из личного...). И слово одно напрашивается "ДЫРА", и ни за что бы я не стала там жить сейчас, и никому не советую! Впрочем, оттуда так же как и в наше время все больше уезжают, чем наоборот, что подтверждает мои слова...

И нигде из перечисленных городков я больше не было, но очень меня радует, если там лучше.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Такое обсуждение хорошее, спасибо всем, кто высказался большое.

А вот про Воскресенское никто не слышал? Там скоро продавать начнут или уже даже начали. 
http://www.voskresenskoe.com/
Молодым семьям при вступлении в Некоммерческое Партнерство скидка на покупку. Цены в среднем 2-300-000р. Через партнерство - 1-800-000р.

----------


## kiara

Там очень маленькие дома, Олесь и земли - 6 соток.
Даже дома по 100 метров - как клетушки, комнаты по 11-14 метров, кухоньки по 10м.
И материал для строительства - не лучший выбор, химия сплошная. И при всех минусах - цена ого-го!
Проще искать землю, самим строиться - и земли купишь больше, и построишься как тебе нужно.

----------


## Домик в деревне

так-то так. но земли там есть участки побольше до 10 соток.
про материал согласна. но когда к строительству нет наклонностей, то это вариант. а по деньгам. ну земля со всеми коммуникациями сейчас стоит ого-го (от 1мил. предложения начинаются), да еще в такой небольшой удаленности от города (что с одной стороны минус, а с другой стороны и плюс, смотря как посмотреть) + инфраструктуру хорошую обещают в самом поселке. знамо ли дело аж 1500 домов в проекте + школа и 3 детсада на территории. не так чтобы эти вопросы остро стояли, но радует наличие. 

а строиться в чистом поле с нуля тоже нужны вложения и по подсчетам навскидку приличные не меньше стоимости домика - да, но затраты по времени. в ближайшей перспективе уже хочется иметь жилье, а не ждать 10 лет долгостроя, ютясь на съемных квартирах.
я плюс  вижу в том, что это не квартира в многоэтажке, а эдакая квартира на чистом воздухе со своим клочком земли, на котором можно клумбу разбить, качели и песочницу поставить.
в общем я рассматриваю как вариант Домика в деревне. вот завтра собираемся поехать посмотреть даже.

----------


## yakudza

> так-то так. но земли там есть участки побольше до 10 соток.
> про материал согласна. но когда к строительству нет наклонностей, то это вариант. а по деньгам. ну земля со всеми коммуникациями сейчас стоит ого-го (от 1мил. предложения начинаются), да еще в такой небольшой удаленности от города (что с одной стороны минус, а с другой стороны и плюс, смотря как посмотреть) + инфраструктуру хорошую обещают в самом поселке. знамо ли дело аж 1500 домов в проекте + школа и 3 детсада на территории. не так чтобы эти вопросы остро стояли, но радует наличие. 
> 
> а строиться в чистом поле с нуля тоже нужны вложения и по подсчетам навскидку приличные не меньше стоимости домика - да, но затраты по времени. в ближайшей перспективе уже хочется иметь жилье, а не ждать 10 лет долгостроя, ютясь на съемных квартирах.
> я плюс  вижу в том, что это не квартира в многоэтажке, а эдакая квартира на чистом воздухе со своим клочком земли, на котором можно клумбу разбить, качели и песочницу поставить.
> в общем я рассматриваю как вариант Домика в деревне. вот завтра собираемся поехать посмотреть даже.


Полностью согласна!
Оно, конечно, никто не спорит, что земли б побольше и домик попросторнее. Но это уже совсем другие деньги. В конце концов домик потом расширять можно, хоть совсем перестраивать. Так что за эти деньги предложение хорошее.
Только надо иметь в виду, что с транспортом будут напряги, машина нужна обязательно! И сад-школу в ближайшее время не ждите, это обычно в последнюю очередь делают (если вообще сделают 2 из трех - то хорошо). Это по опыту других подобных поселений.

----------


## kiara

Олесь, расскажи, если на разведку смотаетесь!!!
Да, есть и по 10соток и дома по 120 метров, но чет не внушает доверия...
Я, если честно, не верю в эти радужные проекты от нашего губера. Стоооолько их уже было...и все - развалились. 
Опять будут показуху гнать, накосячат по полной ( у мужа тетя в Швейцарской деревне зимой вымерзала -вот сейчас весь ремонт переделывает, обои от инея на них сами понимаете во что превратились - и хочет избавиться) где смогут, потом треть заселят, дальше кинут или перепродадут и по безумным ценам выставят на продажу.
Ой, по мне - уж лучше самим.

----------


## Веснушка

я согласна насчет косяков. Но многие живут и не жалуются, видимо, разные руки делали.... но гораздо дешевле самим, даже из этого же материала, только под контролем. а если использовать на летний период, то особо без разницы. Единственно конечно коммуникации очень дорогие и геморройные по оформлению, но это все в стоимость домой в поселениях по любому включено. Мы начинали с швейцарской деревни....вовремя передумали.

----------


## Jazz

> А вот про Воскресенское никто не слышал? Там скоро продавать начнут или уже даже начали.


Олеся, там же кладбище совсем недалеко, технопарк этот постоянно растущий и обещанный в будущем аэропорт Грабцево. Ну, я не знаю... Меня как-то все это соседство смущает...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Муж с сыном съездили в Воскресенское - посмотрели. Кстати, и до Швейцарской деревни доехали, чтоб прям по горячим следам сравнить. 
Из впечатлений, да жилье эконом класса, эдакая квартира на клочке земли. Материалы искусственные, мама моя утверждает, что летом будет жарко, а зимой холодно. Фундамент крошечный,  второй этаж не надстроишь, только подкрышное пространство можно переоборудовать, чем народ в Швейцарской деревне и занимается активно.
Ну что могу сказать, если строиться вообще нет желания, то вариант, но земли маааааало. Только гараж поставить, качели детям и чуть-чуть на песочницу останется, особенно на огород не разбежишься Хотя в Воскресенском нет такого прям ощущения, что домики один на одном стоят, в Швейцарской, конечно, плотнее.

Есть фото, если кому-то интересно, могу выложить.

Т.е. это вариант-таки, если категорически не хотеть строиться самим.
Вот скажите мне, на те же деньги, что продают домики в Воскресенском 1мил 800тыс - 2 мил 300тыс реально построить домик самим? Мне очень сложно оценить. Я так смотрю цены на участки без коммуникаций сейчас от 300тыс, но есть возможность провести газ, но это будет плюс еще протягивание газа. Вообще с чего начать, где почитать, как вы решились строиться?

----------


## yakudza

Мы решились, потому что удалось "выдурить" землю практически бесплатно, в связи с чем на стройку дома денег надо меньше, чем на квартиру той же площади. Плюс у нас есть "кадры" - родители-строители. Без этого не решились бы. 
На 2,5 млн., я считаю, нельзя построить дом с коммуникациями. (Если комм-ции есть, то земля не меньше миллиона, а если нет - то деньги плюс заморочки с их строительством.) 
Можно только квартиру в Калуге купить, в лучшем случае двушку. Я, в принципе, не уверена, что дом в Воскресенском много лучше, чем квартира в городе, при условии одной и той же цены. Но могу и ошибаться.
Если нет склонности и познаний в строительстве у семьи (муж, жена, родители, дяди-тети), то стройку затевать смысла нет. Но вместе с тем и дом на земле приобретать рискованно. Потому что сегодня он недостаточно утеплен (как у нас например, при том, что мы вроде как контролировали процесс). Его надо утеплять. Как? Чем? С чем именно связаны теплопотери? Завтра у него начинает развинчиваться крыша. Это обычное дело, даже если всё сделано качественно, через несколько лет болтики в металлочерепице, например, надо подкрутить. А как туда залезть? Где брать такую лестницу? Как ее везти?
Я не хочу сказать, что на эти вопросы нет ответов. Я хочу сказать, что вы столкнетесь с необходимостью искать на них ответы (и деньги).
Я не отговариваю, а даю направление для размышлений.
Когда мы затевали стройку, я этого не осознавала. 
На сегодняшний день, могу сказать, что дом постоянно требует приложения рук, времени и денег.

Но!!! Жить в квартире я уже не согласна!))) Так что решайтесь! Удачи!

----------


## Домик в деревне

А еще вот как люди живут  :Wink: 
http://focus.ua/society/33088

----------


## iskra

Девочки, а мы вот уже больше недели живём в своём доме. Переехали кипитально, квратиру продали.  И за неделю нашего здесь пребывания успели 1 обкосить участок 2 оформить много доков, 3 поасадить картошку иещё по мелочи. Убрать дом. воть Впечатлений от смены образа жизни море. Работы тоже море. Правда работа на СВОЁМ УЧАСТКЕ в радость, это наверняка. Пока я даже не могу осмыслить трезво всё происходящее, просто налаживаю практические стороны жизни и всё. Осознание содеянного придёт позже.

----------


## yakudza

Да, согласна. Работать на своем участке возле дома - это, действительно, что-то особенное. Это даже не дача, куда приезжаешь на выходных и срочно надо всё переделать. Дома всё спокойнее, и приятнее)))
Очень за вас рада!)) И правда, как вы много за неделю успели!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Iskra, вы такие молодцы! прочитала и облизнулась аж. Хорошо вам устроить свое гнездышко!

----------


## Polixenia

*Iskra*, вы молодцы, что решились на такой шаг! удачи! Если не секрет, куда переехали?

----------


## Jazz

*Polixenia*, я полагаю, что в Мосальск. Вот тут *Iskra* об этом писала.

*Iskra*, я тоже присоединяюсь к поздравлениям с новосельем! Большое дело сделали!

----------


## Polixenia

*Jazz*, спасибо, почитала!

----------


## kiara

Iskra, вы молодцы- молодцы!!!!!
Вот, может кому-то будет полезно это :
Сегодня 16 июня 2011г Дмитрий Медведев подписал Федеральный закон «О внесении изменений в статью 16 Федерального закона «О содействии развитию жилищного строительства» и Земельный кодекс Российской Федерации» (Федеральный закон принят Государственной Думой 3 июня 2011 года и одобрен Советом Федерации 8 июня 2011 года).
Федеральным законом вносятся изменения в Федеральный закон «О содействии развитию жилищного строительства»,в Земельный кодекс Российской Федерации вносятся изменения, в соответствии с которыми *гражданам, имеющим трёх и более детей, бесплатно предоставляются находящиеся в государственной и муниципальной собственности земельные участки, в том числе для индивидуального жилищного строительства, без торгов и предварительного согласования мест размещения объектов в случаях и в порядке, установленных законами субъектов Российской Федерации.
*
О как! Неплохо. Гораздо лучше, чем выделение жалких 6 соток. Теперь бы только закон нашего субъекта не подкачал))))
 Ну и по третьему малышу нам всем)))))

----------

